# First Cycle Results



## bobdylan (Aug 2, 2011)

Figured I would share my first cycle results with everyone.

Stats:
-I'm 5'4"  
-I was 21 years old at the time
-First time I walked into a gym was November 2009, I was 115lbs at the time and did not even know what a barbell was or what benching was
-Lifted hard up until June 2010 when I separated my A/C joint which netted me about 2 months of lost lifting time, numerous set backs, continued pains, a weak chest and ultimately drove my desires to cycle
-Beginning cycle: 148lbs, 12% BF
-End cycle: 165lbs, 10% BF
Lifts:
-Pre: Bench - N/A, Squat - 315x3, Dead - 405x3
-Post: Bench - 275x3, Squat - 405, Dead - 495 (did deads only a few times)


Cycle info:
1-4 SD @ 20mg e/d
1-10 Test-E @ 500mg e/d
8-12 Epi @ 40mg e/d

Pictures:


















Extra from midway through when I was around my heaviest (relaxed):


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh dear god. I can't see the pics but I have an imgaination. Sub'd for lulz.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Oh dear god. I can't see the pics but I have an imgaination. Sub'd for lulz.



"LuLz" have been provided enjoy


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

Excellent physique, bro


----------



## J.thom (Aug 2, 2011)

Will rep when I get home. Good job Pelto


----------



## Rambo88 (Aug 2, 2011)

No shit i seperated my ac joint too post pics of ur traps ya!? Does it still look wierd after biulding on it a bit? How did u seperate it? Ive been doin my traps n shoulders a ton n it still looks baad!


----------



## svansig (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else thinks this looks like less than 10%?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice job.  A little young but what's done is done.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2011)

svansig said:


> Anyone else thinks this looks like less than 10%?


 

No, he's right about there.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 2, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Excellent physique, bro



Thanks for the kind words.



Rambo88 said:


> No shit i seperated my ac joint too post pics of ur traps ya!? Does it still look wierd after biulding on it a bit? How did u seperate it? Ive been doin my traps n shoulders a ton n it still looks baad!



At first I was more into pling so I was kind of doing a lot of 1-3rm's on bb bench around the time then just one day while warming up on bench it went. Though as I said that was over a year ago so you there isn't really any aesthetic difference but I can still feel it and that side it still still weaker when it comes to chest/shoulder stuff.



svansig said:


> Anyone else thinks this looks like less than 10%?



I am usually pretty humble when I guesstimate my bf%. I have been hearing what you are saying a lot...maybe if enough people bother me about it I will start saying 8% lmao. Though I figure for the most part people underestimate their bf% and nothing pisses me off more than people frauding about something so arbitrary.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 2, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> I was kind of doing a lot of 1-3rm's on bb bench around the time then just one day while warming up on bench it went.


  What did it feel like when it went, and where did it hurt?


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 2, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> "LuLz" have been provided enjoy



Lmao. That was money.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 2, 2011)

500mg of test e/d?!?!?!  Thats a ton of test!! haha j/k.  Looking good brother.


----------



## aja44 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think you look great and the cycle was simple for a first cycle.  What are you plans for your next cycle?


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the reps and kind comments guys



malfeasance said:


> What did it feel like when it went, and where did it hurt?



One of the more excruciating pains I ever felt. The worst part is that it stayed at that level for several weeks, though now I am finally to the point where it doesn't hurt too much anymore even when lifting.

I literally had trouble driving because it was so pain to reach with my left arm for my seat beat or rotate it around while driving.

I remember the first day I tried shower and couldn't wash half of my body because it hurt too much to reach around with my arm.



Mooksman said:


> Lmao. That was money.



^_^


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

Great Job! Nice quads, you can see the striations pretty well!


----------



## J.thom (Aug 2, 2011)

lol why are you in the red/ reppppeeedd


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

Must of had a good diet, good looks bro


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 2, 2011)

Why is this guy in the red?  Nice work man.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 2, 2011)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Great Job! Nice quads, you can see the striations pretty well!



Thanks!

I hope when I compete that each of my thighs will be bigger than my waist 



K.Dallas said:


> Must of had a good diet, good looks bro



Haha yeah way to make me feel guilty for pounding double baconators on consecutive nights last week.

Time to get back on the diet wagon

All my dieting is credit to:
-Orville Redenbacher's Low Fat Popcorn
-Kashi brand cereals
-Protein fluff
-Intermittent fasting / lean gains
-Anything written by Layne Norton



jmorrison said:


> Why is this guy in the red?  Nice work man.



I thought someone made an extremely stupid comment in a thread and I jumped on them but really I skimmed it too quickly and ended up being the idiot which got me mod negged : /


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

I take back my previous statements. Good work bro. What's your goal weight?


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I take back my previous statements. Good work bro. What's your goal weight?



Goal: Hyooge but balanced physique.

I guess if I had to slap a number on it 175 while @ 6% bf. 

This is Alex Azarian who is maybe an inch shorter than me at 165 in competition form:


----------



## bigrene (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you really taking 500mg a day of test or a week? Not judging just wondering and nice physique how many cals a day and protein fat and carb intake in grams if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Thanks for all the reps and kind comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did it hurt at the front of the shoulder?  Did you see a doctor?


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 3, 2011)

great physique bro
what was ur diet like on cycle and did did you eat at above maitinance


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 3, 2011)

bigrene said:


> Are you really taking 500mg a day of test or a week? Not judging just wondering and nice physique how many cals a day and protein fat and carb intake in grams if you don't mind sharing?



LMAO typo it is sposed to saw 500mg e/w haha not 3.5 grams a week.

I usually track my diet but I think I lost the logs from this cycle.

At first it was high protein high carb so I could add some mass on

Then the last 3 weeks on I started doing cardio, low carb and high protein.



malfeasance said:


> Did it hurt at the front of the shoulder?  Did you see a doctor?



Nah mostly just ontop where the a/c joint is

Yes several

Got:
-MRI
-2 cortisone shots (never get these!)
-Several different physical therapists
-Chiro

I tried about everything



LightBearer said:


> great physique bro
> what was ur diet like on cycle and did did you eat at above maitinance



I did when I was gaining though when I cut down I tracked my cals to around 2k


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> -MRI
> -2 cortisone shots (never get these!)
> -Several different physical therapists
> -Chiro
> ...


I had the MRI recently, although they have not told me what it said yet.  The doc said no cortisone for me, since I lift weights.  He told me that the cortisone would make it feel better and then I would really injure it.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 3, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> I had the MRI recently, although they have not told me what it said yet.  The doc said no cortisone for me, since I lift weights.  He told me that the cortisone would make it feel better and then I would really injure it.



Yeah avoid anti inflammatorries at all cost even NSAIDs are bad news unless you are in such immense pain you can't live without them.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 4, 2011)

bro did you post a pic of yourself on the MD site a while back now? 
Good work bro.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> bro did you post a pic of yourself on the MD site a while back now?
> Good work bro.



I don't think I am a member on MD so nah.

FYI here are some pics of me right before I started lifting when I was 115 (I used to play propaintball lmao):









Bonus pick of me wearing some high tech patch that would shock dexamethasone (steroidical anti-inflamm) into my a/c joint:


----------



## Kwabby6 (Aug 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Oh dear god. I can't see the pics but I have an imgaination. Sub'd for lulz.



Theres def nothing to lul about. especially the first pic. nice physique bro. I admit you started way early and im sure you your self knows that but looks like you were doing something right on cycle! also did I read that right? 500mg Test ed?! or did you mean EW?

EDIT: Read other posts. All is good.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 4, 2011)

Kwabby6 said:


> Theres def nothing to lul about. especially the first pic. nice physique bro. I admit you started way early and im sure you your self knows that but looks like you were doing something right on cycle! also did I read that right? 500mg Test ed?! or did you mean EW?
> 
> EDIT: Read other posts. All is good.



I see your edit but I will say it again since it is a big a  typo lol

I meant to say 500 mg e/w not on that IFBB pro time yet lmao

I am really trying to bring up weak parts which are my arms (mainly tris) and chest.

Obviously both are pretty weak due to the a/c joint but I also believe I suck in the genetics department for these parts...anyone care to share some tricep tips?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 5, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> here are some pics of me right before I started lifting when I was 115


  I don't really see any difference.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 5, 2011)

Just kidding!   Amazing transformation in less than two years.


----------



## vannesb (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## nugget13 (Aug 13, 2011)

solid results


----------

